# Benson's got to go!!!



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

I know you have all heard lots (and lots) about Benson and his over the top behaviour, but unfortunately this has consequences, hubby is having an op at the end of this month, and although not particularly serious, very uncomfortable and incapacitating so is not going to be able to walk or help out with Benson, I have breathing problems as I am sure I have mentioned and although I bought a mobility scooter especially to be able to take Benson out, his on lead walking does not permit using the scooter yet I would end up running him over!! Also his constant jumping up over and on top of us which no matter what we have tried (and we have tried most things) we have not been able to stop, and although family have offered to help (they have their own commitments and frankly dont think they could cope with him) he is going to have to go on holiday for a while, been looking at local boarding kennels and going to phone round tomorrow to visit some, feeling guilty before I even start looking, but cant have him jumping up at Rex which he does all the time, far more than he does me. Dont even know if they will accept him yet, got to be truthful and tell them what he is like. Has anyone else boarded such a lively puppy before, hope it wont have any adverse effect, I am worrying before I even set it up, maybe someone will board Rex instead!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't feel bad.
Sometimes there are too many things to cope with.
Trust me - there are worse dogs out there than Benson and whatever Benson does he still has all that loveable Benson character that keeps you (and all of us on here) loving him!
You will find a kennel or a home from home place where he will be well cared for and given lots of love.
Please don't worry, you have enough to contend with.
Hope Rex's op goes well.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You could have a dog walker to take him out instead or he could even go to day care. Mine come back exhausted after day care and sleep all evening.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Try finding a home from home boarding facility, he will love the holiday and the chance to frolic with other dogs.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I so wish you lived here because I would totally take him.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I use a dog walker on a daily basis...as they go out in pack they are always pretty tired at the end of the day. When I go on holiday I use host families from the dog walker...I have two live wires but have had no problems - these people are used to looking after a variety of dogs with different energy levels/habits etc.. I think they are able to take the 'emotion' out of looking after a dog and can be quite strict...but that may be a good thing


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, don't feel guilty. I can totally understand why you feel this is the best option (and I think you are right). Make sure you are totally happy with where he is going, personally I would try to find a home boarder but if this is not an option don't worry, there are plenty of dogs that spend a couple of weeks in kennels when their owners go on holiday. It may just be the making of Benson!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Out of interest where do you live?


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Out of interest where do you live?


I live in Biggleswade in Bedfordshire, a fellow member has recommended a boarding home near Royston (where my daughter lives), the lady who runs it is going to ring me later to arrange a visit if she has a place available, website looks very good, so keeping my fingers crossed, she apparently has a lot of cockapoos to stay including puppies so should know just how lively they can be!! Though Benson is in a league of his own!! Will keep you all posted and many thanks for all the advice, Denise


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

benson said:


> I live in Biggleswade in Bedfordshire, a fellow member has recommended a boarding home near Royston (where my daughter lives), the lady who runs it is going to ring me later to arrange a visit if she has a place available, website looks very good, so keeping my fingers crossed, she apparently has a lot of cockapoos to stay including puppies so should know just how lively they can be!! Though Benson is in a league of his own!! Will keep you all posted and many thanks for all the advice, Denise


That sounds perfect, will be lovely if works out then you know he'll always have somewhere to go if needed in the future. Makes me think about checking out home boarders even though I have no need at the moment.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

benson said:


> I live in Biggleswade in Bedfordshire, a fellow member has recommended a boarding home near Royston (where my daughter lives), the lady who runs it is going to ring me later to arrange a visit if she has a place available, website looks very good, so keeping my fingers crossed, she apparently has a lot of cockapoos to stay including puppies so should know just how lively they can be!! Though Benson is in a league of his own!! Will keep you all posted and many thanks for all the advice, Denise


Ah shame you are a bit far away from me, if not I was going to say we could help you out for a while. Sounds like you are getting sorted though which is great news! I would not feel guilty in the least, sounds like you have a huge amount on your plate...take care


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Did you find a kennel to put Benson in? If so where is it?


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Going to visit a lady in Shingay cum Wendy near Royston, she has lots of Cockapoos on her list so will be used to how lively they can be, she sounds great and I will keep you posted on how we get on, she was recommended by another forum member which is always a good thing to set your mind at rest. (although I fear Benson might be a new experience for her) hopefully it will do him good!! What will I do without him!!


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Found the 'home dog boarder' near Shingay cum Wendy that you are taking Benson to, it looks lovely. Spoke to the lady tonight and I'm going to go over to see her with Farley on the 5th February, which is when she has Benson, so Farley and I will meet him at last!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Monty absolutely loves it there, gets very excited when we arrive and sleeps for hours when we get home! Amanda is lovely and has coped with him very well at his most challenging! She's a lovely lady too. X


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson went for his visit yeserday (we tagged along too!!) he had a great time, Amanda was great and certainly knows what she is doing, she has a lovely set up and put our minds to rest straight away, I have no qualms about leaving Benson with her and I think it will do him a great deal of good to be with some older dogs (hoping it will show him how to behave,) Hope he gets to play with Farley, and you can let me know how he is behaving!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad everything is all set for Benson. I am sure it is a huge weight off to know he will be in such good hands.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Great news that you feel happy - I'm sure that Benson will have a wonderful time... Remember to wear protective clothing when you go to pick him up - he will be so excited and happy to see you, expect him to bounce all over you!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad you got on ok. Really hope it works out for benson and farley. So pleased you can concentrate on the weeks ahead and not worry. 

Monty goes to her today as I'm working. I'm looking forward to having a tuckered out pupster later! 

X x


----------

